
Ask HN: A tool that tracks various websites for keywords and give you updates? - laurent123456
I&#x27;m looking for a tool that would search a number of websites for certain keywords and show me the aggregated results on a page.<p>For instance, something that would use Hacker News, Lobsters or Reddit own search engine and return the aggregated results. You can then check the results from time to time and see if there&#x27;s any update.<p>Any idea if something like this exists?
======
mindcrime
To the extent that any of those sites have RSS feeds, you can do something
like that with our project Neddick[1]. You can define a "channel" which is fed
by _n_ RSS Feeds (and also Twitter accounts and/or IMAP email accounts) to
build an aggregate view. Then you can define a "filter" for the channel based
on various criteria. We also have real-time notifications using the same kind
of criteria, where you can receive an email, an XMPP message, post to a
webhook, etc.

It's still somewhat beta'ish, but most everything I just described is working
today.

We're working on turning this into a SaaS offering, but that's not quite ready
yet... if you wanted to use it, you'd have to self-host. I hope to have a
Docker image ready soon, which would simplify deployment.

Sadly the documentation on deployment is a little out of date. If you wanted
to give it a try, basically create a postgres database named neddick_dev,
clone the repo, install Grails 3.3.6, and then run the runneddick.sh script
from in the repo directory. You'd also want to tweak the neddick.home property
defined in runneddick.sh to point somewhere meaningful.

We don't currently have any built-in support for leveraging a site's built in
search mechanism, but I could see it being a useful addition. If somebody
wanted to contribute that kind of functionality, I'd be happy to include it.
When we would get around to building it ourself is hard to say.

[1]: [https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick](https://github.com/fogbeam/Neddick)

